# City girls are messed up



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Carpentet810 said:


> Your approach to this is all Wrong! You think that its city girls that are messed up??? Please, the vast majority of girls are messed up! That means you have to be very fucking picky about the person you pursue!
> 
> I have lived in the City and in the Country, and the girls act the same way more often then not.
> 
> ...


I actually think writing down what you desire in a woman is a good idea.

I did it for all aspects of my life

Health
Wealth
Relationships

I had 3 pages of A4 paper full of what I want out of life.

I read it everynight before going to bed.

This has resulted in me being more focussed and actually knowing what I want, How can you find something if you dont know what it is you are looking for.

And when it comes to women, I noticed that I actually started looking for these traits and ignoring the women who displaye dthe traits I do not desire.

It really is a good idea. 

Try it, thank me later.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

cybersloth81 said:


> Thats why you become the person you want to be.
> 
> If you are a complete loser, by being yourself you will continue to be a complete loser.
> 
> ...


Over thinking being yourself isn't going to help. It's a simple concept, but hard to do sometimes. Over thinking it will probably just lead you to be angry, frustrated, depressed, etc. Its something only you can do yourself, others can't do it for you. Do things you are passionate about and don't worry what others will think. Be genuine. You could describe it many ways.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Carpentet810 said:


> That assumption only works if you think smart women are looking for a guy with Flaws like their own.
> 
> I find the opposite to be true. They want nothing to do with guys that have the same flaws, because they are not nonsensical.
> 
> ...


You make big assumptions based on zero emperical data. Evidence gathered from your handful of personal experiences is not logical. Additionally, you talk about not wanting a woman with more "flaws" than yourself. You refer to quantity, not quality. You are now backpedaling. Instead of flaws, a more accurate term would be strengths and weaknesses. This in turn has little to do with "city girls".

Your position is fortified around walls of cotton. You're welcome to continue to stay within it. Just don't expect others to join you unless they have similar flaws.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

lifeisanillusion said:


> No, be yourself. Granted some men may have a harder time to find the woman they want, but it can be done. Trying to be what you are not will get you no where.


That's certainly idealistic. Be yourself, but if you resist progressive change, you will die.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

stiletto said:


> That's certainly idealistic. Be yourself, but if you resist progressive change, you will die.


Okay thats one too many. Where they you get this, is it your genuine experience as a survivalist? Most likely not, in fact this is just another empty buzzword, spread thin. 

There is nothing progressive about modern people.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Tucken said:


> Okay thats one too many. Where they you get this, is it your genuine experience as a survivalist? Most likely not, in fact this is just another empty buzzword, spread thin.
> 
> There is nothing progressive about modern people.


There is a niche for everyone. Even you. Don't count yourself among the intelligent when all you're looking for a validation to your own insecurities of not being able to adapt. It doesn't make you special or unique to judge "city girls" based on stereotypes. Certainly you can discriminate and judgement is a basic human skill. But judgement and judgemental are different qualities. One is a skill, the other is self-permitted superiority.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

stiletto said:


> There is a niche for everyone. Even you. Don't count yourself among the intelligent when all you're looking for a validation to your own insecurities of not being able to adapt. It doesn't make you special or unique to judge "city girls" based on stereotypes. Certainly you can discriminate and judgement is a basic human skill. But judgement and judgemental are different qualities. One is a skill, the other is self-permitted superiority.


you are the insecure one, here. there is such a thing as knowledge. it is gained through observation and experience. try it


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

stiletto said:


> You make big assumptions based on zero emperical data. Evidence gathered from your handful of personal experiences is not logical. Additionally, you talk about not wanting a woman with more "flaws" than yourself. You refer to quantity, not quality. You are now backpedaling. Instead of flaws, a more accurate term would be strengths and weaknesses. This in turn has little to do with "city girls".
> 
> Your position is fortified around walls of cotton. You're welcome to continue to stay within it. Just don't expect others to join you unless they have similar flaws.


So, your condemnation of a lack of empirical evidences, comes with a lack of empirical evidence itself, brilliant. I bet that sort of circular thinking fools a lot of people. 

Its your burden of proof to show that I am wrong. That is the perk to have someone respond to one's statement. 

As for your "city girls" statement you might want to actually read my posts. I know, I know that is asking a lot, having to actually do something and whatnot...

SMART girls ARE quality or is obvious, necessary inference not enough? I should probably highlight it with happy faces, bold, underlining and italics next time.

Quantity is 230,000.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Tucken said:


> you are the insecure one, here. there is such a thing as knowledge. it is gained through observation and experience. try it


That is also incorrect.



Carpentet810 said:


> So, your condemnation of a lack of empirical evidences, comes with a lack of empirical evidence itself, brilliant. I bet that sort of circular thinking fools a lot of people.
> 
> Its your burden of proof to show that I am wrong. That is the perk to have someone respond to one's statement.
> 
> ...


If you're incorrect and you are not open to changing your position, why would I invest the time and energy to convince you? It would be less trouble for me to let you two continue your lives the way they are. Your mere existences are satiafaction enough that diversity promotes growth. Perhaps you two would be quite happy together. You share the same flaws.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

cities in themselves are artificial. its not so strange the people would turn out insensitive, perverse and stupid. and all the perversions and weird attitudes is of the city and the "free-spirits" flock there to do the things they wanna do. Drugs, sex and misery. then they demand that these be tolerated, and call it love. very strange. 

at least there is shelter and ice cream and grocery stores.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

I got 2 paragraphs in and immediately guessed ISFP. Random question, why do ISFPs tend to post their opinions as if they were absolute fact? That REALLY gets under my skin.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

AdroElectro said:


> I got 2 paragraphs in and immediately guessed ISFP. Random question, why do ISFPs tend to post their opinions as if they were absolute fact? That REALLY gets under my skin.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Tucken said:


> cities in themselves are artificial. its not so strange the people would turn out insensitive, perverse and stupid. and all the perversions and weird attitudes is of the city and the "free-spirits" flock there to do the things they wanna do. Drugs, sex and misery. then they demand that these be tolerated, and call it love. very strange.
> 
> at least there is shelter and ice cream and grocery stores.


Perspective is a wonderful thing. Artificial things are man-made, yet we are a part of nature. We are a natural evolution and progress. Insensitivity, perversity, stupidity, drugs, sex and misery are found in all geographical locations across all populations. Of course within a city where the population density is higher than rural areas, you're going to have a higher incidents of crime etc. That just correlates with population. That has nothing to do with the culture or lifestyle. 



AdroElectro said:


> I got 2 paragraphs in and immediately guessed ISFP. Random question, why do ISFPs tend to post their opinions as if they were absolute fact? That REALLY gets under my skin.


Well-developed ISFPs don't. We need not be typist. :happy:


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

stiletto said:


> Perspective is a wonderful thing. Artificial things are man-made, yet we are a part of nature. We are a natural evolution and progress. Insensitivity, perversity, stupidity, drugs, sex and misery are found in all geographical locations across all populations. Of course within a city where the population density is higher than rural areas, you're going to have a higher incidents of crime etc. That just correlates with population. That has nothing to do with the culture or lifestyle.
> 
> your rationalizations may explain everything in your mind, it does not however change anything in the real world. this is what the city makes of people -rationalizing(lying) people. guess its not your fault, guess it can not be helped, how unfortunate.
> Well-developed ISFPs don't. We need not be typist. :happy:


thats very belittling. and what would be the point of MBTI if not being typist? typism is what MBTI is and why it works, to the extent that it works.


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

Guess @stiletto 's point is that not all ISFP's are typists, so judging ISFP's as a whole over one ISFP is "belittling" to all of them instead of to the one sore-thumb sticking out which is unfair to the other upteen-ISFP's.

Instead of accusing all ISFP's of being narrowminded we're just accusing one, ya dig? 

And I'd rightfully think that you should feel atleast a little "belittled". You just "belittled" the majority of society for their socio-economic position(s) and feel it's somehow justified.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> Guess @_stiletto_ 's point is that not all ISFP's are typists, so judging ISFP's as a whole over one ISFP is "belittling" to all of them instead of to the one sore-thumb sticking out which is unfair to the other upteen-ISFP's.
> 
> Instead of accusing all ISFP's of being narrowminded we're just accusing one, ya dig?
> 
> And I'd rightfully think that you should feel atleast a little "belittled". You just "belittled" the majority of society for their socio-economic position(s) and feel it's somehow justified.


I dont feel belittled I was lovingly pointing out her attitude is no good. And neither is yours actually it is probably much worse


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

@Tucken I have never met a woman who wasn't fucked up in the head one way or another, but the same applies to men :/. I think it depends on what kind of crazy you are able to tolerate. City women are obviously a different flavor of crazy.

<.< times like these I'm glad I'm borderline asexual, dealing with ppl is bad enough. Try books  they don't cause drama or go hysterical on you for illogical reasons, plus you learn something from them. XD

*I have a rule:* look at her mom, because she will inevitably turn into her. If you can tolerate her mom or like her, then you probably won't have an issue with the daughter either :3

ok 3 rules.

*Rule #2:* Don't follow your dick. She may look fine, but she could be all kinds of ugly inside her head. Figure out if she is playing you, if she is, just stop playing along and eject asap before the plane crashes.

*Rule #3:* Never marry someone you love. Wait and see if you will like her long term. Marry the one you like, not the one you love.

^^ important rules man.


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

Tucken said:


> yours actually it is probably much worse


usually what happens when you defend others from being "belittled" by someone who so willingly does.


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, I want to live in my own house on a huge land but can't afford it. Turns out simple life costs you more.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

So you re saying that city girls are not genuine because they re actually using strategies in order to get what they want, but somehow they re frequentable in the countryside because they don't have all that surrounding which possibly can influence their mind heh ?

Human nature hardly depend of what is around them. It's called mind for a reason you know. If it's in your head, it's in your head. Altho I'd agree that a lot of women are instantly not interested anymore when they begin to get what they want, which add some confusion sometimes but that is a part of the journey too ... well defined goal. If you happen to be in the "I don't want this" list maybe it was just that, and not you being an unlovable little monster. Can't really throw your faults on some random facts, even if it's just to troll around


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Tucken said:


> _your rationalizations may explain everything in your mind, it does not however change anything in the real world. this is what the city makes of people -rationalizing(lying) people. guess its not your fault, guess it can not be helped, how unfortunate.
> _thats very belittling. and what would be the point of MBTI if not being typist? typism is what MBTI is and why it works, to the extent that it works.


The hypocrisy in your post is clearly evident. It's saddening to see the amount of projection you exercise, which is quite revealing of your insecurities. I hope one day you may find a way to reconcile the conflicts within you.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> Guess @stiletto 's point is that not all ISFP's are typists, so judging ISFP's as a whole over one ISFP is "belittling" to all of them instead of to the one sore-thumb sticking out which is unfair to the other upteen-ISFP's.
> 
> Instead of accusing all ISFP's of being narrowminded we're just accusing one, ya dig?
> 
> And I'd rightfully think that you should feel atleast a little "belittled". You just "belittled" the majority of society for their socio-economic position(s) and feel it's somehow justified.


I'm going to quote myself below.



AdroElectro said:


> I got 2 paragraphs in and immediately guessed ISFP. Random question, why do ISFPs tend to post their opinions as if they were absolute fact? That REALLY gets under my skin.


First of all I didn't exactly accuse ISFPs of being narrow minded. Second of all, I purposefully used the words "tend to" because I'm fully aware that not ALL ISFPs do this. Thirdly, this is NOT a singular event. I have witnessed this happen many times during my time here at PerC, and it's gotten to the point where I've developed an ISFP radar. If someone presents an opinion that I personally find so nonsensical that it makes my head want to explode, AND it's presented as absolute fact, chances are it's an ISFP. My guess it's because Ne is the ISFP's vulnerable function? *shrug*


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes thats it all city girls just corrupt poor innocent simpleton men folk...  -Oh scary one of that them there women folk from the city.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Suburb girls FTW :tongue:


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Carpentet810 said:


> Was the OP asking about GUYS since you seem so anxious to flip it???
> 
> I have flaws but I don't want a woman who has, More flaws, than I.. That would be stupid.
> 
> ...












Your calculations are legendary.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Your calculations are legendary.


My calculations are based on the ones done by Mensa. Go look it up and do the math yourself. For IQs' greater than 160.

If you are capable that is...


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Carpentet810 said:


> My calculations are based on the ones done by Mensa. Go look it up and do the math yourself. For IQs' greater than 160.
> 
> If you are capable that is...


I figured it was something along those lines. Thats the funniest part.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

Gilly said:


> You have such a low esteem of women, tell me, do you have any flaws?


it's strange, i notice that every man i've ever known to say such things about women ("all or most women are evil/bitches/whatever") happened to be really unpleasant, shitty people in general. it's almost like being an unpleasant person drives others away from you and that you're the one who has a problem, not everyone else. 

nah, that's too much of a reach, obviously it makes more sense that all women are bitches.



Carpentet810 said:


> Was the OP asking about GUYS since you seem so anxious to flip it???
> 
> I have flaws but I don't want a woman who has, More flaws, than I.. That would be stupid.
> 
> ...


how lucky those 230,000 women are to have the chance to win your affections. the chance of a lifetime.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

I used o live in down town Seattle. Right across the.. I dunno whatever dome/arena the Seahawks play in.

I couldn't tell if it's anything like "Sex in the city" because I know fuck all about it. 

I lived in the big city because as someone who can't drive or afford a car if I could it was the only place convenient enough to go to school, the Buddhist temple, my Dr appointments and anywhere else I needed to be and keep my independence.

Also, it's beautiful; the beach within walking distance, green everywhere and Mt. Rainer in the background.
And in the summer my apartment had a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

mhysa said:


> it's strange, i notice that every man i've ever known to say such things about women ("all or most women are evil/bitches/whatever") happened to be really unpleasant, shitty people in general. it's almost like being an unpleasant person drives others away from you and that you're the one who has a problem, not everyone else.
> 
> nah, that's too much of a reach, obviously it makes more sense that all women are bitches.
> 
> ...


Thats the perk of not being low rent...


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

Carpentet810 said:


> Thats the perk of not being low rent...


you're a person, not an apartment, and human interaction and love aren't transactions.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

@_Carpentet810_ dont mind all the offended women. everyone knows some women are more intelligent than others and yet this notion is unacceptable to those that are not or which suspect they are not amongst them. Clearly no one intelligent would like a substandard partner, but the average would like another average. Law of the cosmos!



mhysa said:


> you're a person, not an apartment, and human interaction and love aren't transactions.


Where exactly is that person? Do you find it in your toe, or your head or your....? there is no person it is just imagination. On the other hand the body is quite real hence treat everyone like a body, not a person, thus sane human being.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

mhysa said:


> you're a person, not an apartment, and human interaction and love aren't transactions.


Never understood that concept. Where a person puts more effort into choosing an Apartment then choosing a person. Sounds like a recipe for failure.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

Tucken said:


> Where exactly is that person? Do you find it in your toe, or your head or your....? there is no person it is just imagination. On the other hand the body is quite real hence treat everyone like a body, not a person, thus sane human being.


that's nice, my love












Carpentet810 said:


> Never understood that concept. Where a person puts more effort into choosing an Apartment then choosing a person. Sounds like a recipe for failure.


idk, i don't believe in putting effort into choosing a person in the same way i would shop for a car or something. it's such a cold approach. passion is what matters to me, and i can find that in almost any type of person based on my experience in relationships so far.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

mhysa said:


> that's nice, my love


I see you've been troubled, rendered speechless, because you can not say where the person is. Let me help you a little the person is a fantasy of the mind, it is mind, habibti.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

Tucken said:


> I see you've been troubled, rendered speechless, because you can not say where the person is. Let me help you a little the person is a fantasy of the mind, it is mind, habibti.


oh my little icarus, i fear you may have flown too close to the sun

i mean you're technically not wrong since our brains are responsible for all our thoughts and consciousness and shit, i just completely disagree with your conclusions.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

mhysa said:


> oh my little icarus, i fear you may have flown too close to the sun
> 
> i mean you're technically not wrong since our brains are responsible for all our thoughts and consciousness and shit, i just completely disagree with your conclusions.


there is nothing to disagree about 

..I am always right!


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

As a city woman myself, I can understand why OP said what he did. There ARE snotty people in cities. However, it is logically a stereotype that some city folks fall into. There are many who don't fit the stereotype at all. And, like with every stereotype, people tend to generalize an entire group based on the actions of a few. That's a narrow-minded way of thinking. 

Realistically, shitty people exist everywhere, regardless of where they live. I know plenty of uneducated, fake people from rural and suburban parts of the USA. It's not only in urban environments that you will find these kinds of people. You just happened to encounter a lot of the shitty ones, which is unfortunate. 

That said, please try to be a little more open-minded, and remember that there is good and bad everywhere you go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

mhysa said:


> idk, i don't believe in putting effort into choosing a person in *the same way i would shop for a car* or something. *it's such a cold approach*. passion is what matters to me, and i can find that in almost any type of person based on my experience in relationships so far.


Well, I mean. I do agree with you on it being a cold approach but I don't think you should walk into any relationship on a whim. You should at least focus on traits you want in a human being.. That's like saying you should just date anyone to see what happens. It'd be nice and all but it wouldn't be fulfilling imo. 

But I understand what you mean. Your likes/dislikes shouldn't be an ultimatum for another person to reach. Being a wee-bit picky with who you date never hurts though imo. Curious how you can find passion in anyone, though.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I like how some of you embittered young (and older) guys, exercise your ability to daydream and in doing so entertain the fantastical notion that someone would actually settle for _you_.

There have been studies on the subject of high-IQ women being relatively unsuccessful in finding mates.


----------



## 626Stitch (Oct 22, 2010)

good grief!


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Metasentient said:


> I like how some of you embittered young (and older) guys, exercise your ability to daydream and in doing so entertain the fantastical notion that someone would actually settle for _you_.
> 
> There have been studies on the subject of high-IQ women being relatively unsuccessful in finding mates.



HA.

Ehem..and yeah, that isn't surprising. I imagine it's for the same reason that so many men who brag about their high IQ are eternally lonely and unsuccessful.

IQ is only _potential_ Many people who are told that they are innately smarter are better do not _try_ so later in life they lag behind those who worked their asses off.


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

Fumetsu said:


> HA.
> 
> Ehem..and yeah, that isn't surprising. I imagine it's for the same reason that so many men who brag about their high IQ are eternally lonely and unsuccessful.
> 
> IQ is only _potential_ Many people who are told that they are innately smarter are better do not _try_ so later in life they lag behind those who worked their asses off.


I think men and women who constantly brag about high IQs usually are overcompensating.

Huge turn-off tbh.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Gilly said:


> Much like the clear, simple, and wrong answers you've been coming up with?
> 
> Awesome!


You simply do not like them, because you do not agree with them. Not because they are wrong.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

OP sounds bitter...to say all women that live in a city are crazy is ridiculous. 

There is a little thing called Paradoxical Intention. Apply it for this.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Saturnian Devil said:


> I think men and women who constantly brag about high IQs usually are overcompensating.
> 
> Huge turn-off tbh.


Right!?

The person I had in mind when writing that post is the biggest loser I know. He's almost 40 No GF, don't think he's ever had a GF, lives in his parents house, because if he moves out he wont be able to spend all of his money on MOE figurines and videogames.

Yet he's always bragging about that high IQ.

As you can see, it's really done him a lot of good.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sygma said:


> Funny there's no such a thing in Mensa


Funnier thing is that they did the math that there is no such thing for.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Carpentet810 said:


> You simply do not like them, because you do not agree with them. Not because they are wrong.


This is the simple argument of anyone unable or unwilling to re-appraise their opinion. 
You can't even accept that there is another truth.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

That sounds like a statement you could apply to yourself... Funny how that worked.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Gilly said:


> You have such a low esteem of women, tell me, do you have any flaws?
> 
> This list can just as easily be flipped. Why does it have to be one or the other gender that's fucked?
> 
> Everyone is messed up, it's about finding someone who can fit with ones own particular brand of crazy.


The OP isnt looking for men I dont think so it is irrelevent. If you have issues with men, start a thread, your allowed to, did you know that.

And as for having an idea of what you are after, I fully agree. I do it myself, if I dont have any idea of what I want how will I ever find it?


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Carpentet810 said:


> Funnier thing is that they did the math that there is no such thing for.


I m bored of that fail troll thread to be honest and you re not quite clever enough to entertain people with a good kind of wit.

There's no such a thing as that kind of math in Mensa, I would know. 

Besides the whole "my calculations ... are based of the ones done in Mensa" mean basically that you re arrogant enough to rethink what they'd do, but sadly by reading your posts there's definitely something lacking for you to pretend you could maybe advance that kind of argument to begin with.

Mensa people are not that well versed into trolling, and they also have a way better writting. Sorry pal but your ego trip, even if it's a fake one, really don't add up nor have any entertaining value


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sygma said:


> I m bored of that fail troll thread to be honest and you re not quite clever enough to entertain people with a good kind of wit.
> 
> There's no such a thing as that kind of math in Mensa, I would know.
> 
> ...


Well you take percentage number then you add, subtract, multiply and divide.... I know, I know a crazy concept! MATH I cannot believe no one has ever thought of that before!!!


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Sygma said:


> I m bored of that fail troll thread to be honest and you re not quite clever enough to entertain people with a good kind of wit.
> 
> There's no such a thing as that kind of math in Mensa, I would know.
> 
> ...


I've never heard of mensa , well, I have heard the name, don't know (or care to know) what it is. So they couldn't possibly be very entertaining.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

Carpentet810 said:


> According to my calculation, there are a mere 230,000 women on the entire planet that I would consider intelligent.(I came up with these figures for another post about why guys don't go after smart women.)


That's pretty impressive science there, do you have a STEM degree?


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Carpentet810 said:


> Well you take percentage number then you add, subtract, multiply and divide.... I know, I know a crazy concept! MATH I cannot believe no one has ever thought of that before!!!


Harder.


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

I've seen several members on the forum question the OP before about possibly being a closeted gay man. We might actually have to start wondering about the legitimacy of these questions as they might hold some truth.

OP have you ever tried dating guys? This isn't meant as an insult but as an honest question, maybe you'll find in guys what you're missing in girls?


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

AesSidhe said:


> I've seen several members on the forum question the OP before about possibly being a closeted gay man. We might actually have to start wondering about the legitimacy of these questions as they might hold some truth.
> 
> OP have you ever tried dating guys? This isn't meant as an insult but as an honest question, maybe you'll find in guys what you're missing in girls?


Whatever, I don't trust your motives here. 

This is meant to be backhanded.


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

So asking people if they've ever experimented with their sexuality is backhanded now? We don't live in the 50s anymore, it's totally ok for people to experiment and try new things as long as both of the people involved are consenting to the act.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

AesSidhe said:


> I've seen several members on the forum question the OP before about possibly being a closeted gay man. We might actually have to start wondering about the legitimacy of these questions as they might hold some truth.
> 
> OP have you ever tried dating guys? This isn't meant as an insult but as an honest question, maybe you'll find in guys what you're missing in girls?


no I have not. 


AesSidhe said:


> So asking people if they've ever experimented with their sexuality is backhanded now? We don't live in the 50s anymore, it's totally ok for people to experiment and try new things as long as both of the people involved are consenting to the act.


you display the city condition. 

all this talk about homosexuality makes me think of Sodom &Gomorrah. It is noteworthy that these be _cities_. Cities of sin. Sin city. the focus-point of all perversions 

now there is nothing "missing in girls". girls are amazing as they are. at least as they were, born into, before becoming such perverse city dwellers


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I think it's different for everyone.
> 
> I think criticism is just a part of life, to be honest.
> 
> But no, it's not always right to to that to groups of people. But sometimes, it's necessary (I don't mean here)


Criticism is fine, over glorifying isn't. That's my point.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

City girls are messed up, how could it be otherwise? They are of the city.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Tucken said:


> City girls are messed up, how could it be otherwise? They are of the city.


Incest happens mostly in rural areas, how messed is that?


----------



## AdamNY (Nov 17, 2015)

Tucken said:


> not that boys are any better.
> 
> and people go saying overpopulation is not a problem. "In fact cities are effective, and the denser you pack them the less environmental damage you cause". Only this does not work, at all, for people from the city have no aesthetic sense.
> 
> ...


In my experience it's mostly women of Northern European/Jewish descent that are like that. But then again, they're stuck up no matter what.

I've been around Italian and Spanish women (not Visigothic ones like Lopezes or Ramirezes, more like Riveras and Delgados) they're really chill


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

This may very well be true and it probably is, but how are country girls supposed to be any better in this respect?


I myself, for obvious reasons, shall not publicly declare myself neither a city woman or a country woman even though I am in fact one of those two and you will never know which one


----------



## AdamNY (Nov 17, 2015)

Stultum said:


> She left the forum.
> 
> By the way, where did you get three last names?


She left the forum or the site?


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Torontans are the worst, I've heard


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Aya the Abysswalker said:


> Incest happens mostly in rural areas, how messed is that?


What's wrong with keeping the bloodline pure?


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

Uptown girl
She's been living in her uptown world
I bet she's never had a backstreet guy
I bet her momma never told her why
I'm gonna try
For an uptown girl... she's been living in her uptown world
As long as anyone with hot blood can
And now she's looking for a downtown man
That's what I am

She's getting tired of her high class toys
And all her presents from her uptown boys
She's got a choice
Uptown girl... you know I can't afford to buy her pearls
But maybe someday when my ship comes i-iiin
She'll understand what kind of guy I've been
And then I'll win

She'll see I'm not so tough
Just because
I'm in love
With an uptown girl


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

AdamNY said:


> Hey, Saturnian, just outta curisoity, what's your last name. I promise I'm not harassing you or insulting you this time. I'm Guzman, Rivera and Aviles.


You started all this to ask a retired person her name?

Awesome.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Toru Okada said:


> What's wrong with keeping the bloodline pure?


Nothing. Nothing at all.


----------



## AdamNY (Nov 17, 2015)

aef8234 said:


> You started all this to ask a retired person her name?
> 
> Awesome.


She retired? hahahahah XD


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

AdamNY said:


> She retired? hahahahah XD


A while ago, yes. She was busy.


----------



## AdamNY (Nov 17, 2015)

Stultum said:


> A while ago, yes. She was busy.


Guess that white-wannabe (cause she said she was one of them) couldn't bear me bringing it back to her. I'm the one laughing at her.


----------



## AdamNY (Nov 17, 2015)

Stultum said:


> A while ago, yes. She was busy.


Glad she's gone.


----------



## AdamNY (Nov 17, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> Eh.. I was _beginning_ to think this was the one forum not corrupted with introverted bitter young male borderline misogynistic traditionalists; that hate 'modern' women while adhering to male modernism themselves (_gigz_) - _however_, as it seems, it is only a matter of time before they fill in this region as well. I have pondered venturing offline.
> 
> PerC [✓]


I thought I was alone  -- extrovert here


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Tucken said:


> To thrive in the city, cunningness is needed.


please illuminate me on this claim.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Blazy said:


> please illuminate me on this claim.


If you're asking how to be cunning I wouldn't know, I am not that and I am not successful. Instead I have been unemployed and homeless because I was so intelligent that I understood that smoking was nasty, perversion is undesirable, swearing is ugly: that people are no good.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Tucken said:


> If you're asking how to be cunning I wouldn't know, I am not that and I am not successful. Instead I have been unemployed and homeless because I was so intelligent that I understood that smoking was nasty, perversion is undesirable, swearing is ugly: that people are no good.


Of course people are not good. Everything is a competition, and there is no such thing peace, love, and harmony, which are all concepts created by those who can't handle the pressure of living in this jungle society.

What else qualities should I have besides being just cunning?


----------

